# A few Important questions



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello all, 

We have finally decided we are going to move over to Cyprus (Paphos area) with our two small children who will be 3 and 7 myself and my husband are in our early 30's, my husband had a secure job working offshore so we are not looking for employment. 

Im so excited but there are a lot of important issues I need to know so Im hoping that someone will kindly give me some sound advice....

1. IMMIGRATION....Do we arrange an appointment once we have moved over to apply for residency and how do we do this do we need to email or phone them? and what should we expect. Does ths basically entitle us to live in Cyprus.

2. DRIVING LICENCE....(I have read on other threads you can apply for a Cypriot driving licence) Do we need to apply for a Cypriot driving Licence and when?

3. PASSPORTS.... what do we do once our 10 year passports expire and 5 years for the kids, how do we renew them and can we if we are living in Cyprus.

4. MEDICAL CARDS.... Im totally lost on the whole medical issue Ive read loads of threads but they all seems to relate to retired people who get free health care. Do we have to apply for medical cards and what does this entitle us to, would it be recommended to take out private medical insurance having two small children.

5. SOCIAL INSURANCE...What is this and how do we arrange to pay this ( Is it like our NI)

Im so confused but I feel this is so important.

Rgs Lynda & Marc x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lyndamarcx said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We have finally decided we are going to move over to Cyprus (Paphos area) with our two small children who will be 3 and 7 myself and my husband are in our early 30's, my husband had a secure job working offshore so we are not looking for employment.
> 
> ...


1. Immigration. You can go to the immigration office yourself or to save yourself a whole lot of hassel get someone like Gwennys red tape services to do it all for you.

2 You can carry on driving on your UK licence without any problems although if you are intending to stay here long term they do like you to apply for a Cyprus one. This really depends on whether you intend to make the move a permanent one or not.

3 You can renew your UK passports through the British high commission in Nicosia

4. To be honest I am not sure how it works if you are working offshore and not actually earning in Cyprus or retired.
Take a look at this table of requirments

CATEGORY OF PERSON	NECESSARY E-FORM Card
Temporary visitor or tourist	E111 or EHIC
A Pensioner coming to live permanently in Cyprus. A worker from another	E121
Member State posted to work in Cyprus less than one year.	El 11 or ETHIC
A worker from another Member State posted to work in Cyprus for more than one year.	E106
A U.K. person under Pension age coming to live permanently in Cyprus.	E106 (residual)
A student.	E111
Dependants living in Cyprus but insured worker living in another Member State. A person from another	E109
Member State in receipt of Unemployment Benefit and seeking work in Cyprus.	E111 or EHIC
A person in receipt of Industrial Injuries Benefit or an occupational disease.	E123 
A person referred to Cyprus for specific medical treatment.	El 12

This will tell you which medical card you need to apply for in your circumstances.

5. Again I am not sure whether you will have to pay social insurance if your husband is working offshore. His employer should know.

Veronica


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Veronica, Thank you for your reply I will definatly get in touch with Red Tape services ( I take it there highly recommended).

Im still unsure regarding medical insurance do you think this is something Red tape services ca help us with as I need to make sure all our health care is fully covered with two young children, do you think there is any need for private medical insurance?

Regarding social insurance can you pls tell me what this is?

Kind Rgs Lynda x


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Veronica, 

Just read another thread about social insurance I dont think my husband working offshore makes a difference bacause He still has to pay NI here. Do you know who I would contact to find out about this and any Idea how much we would expect to pay?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

lyndamarcx said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Just read another thread about social insurance I dont think my husband working offshore makes a difference bacause He still has to pay NI here. Do you know who I would contact to find out about this and any Idea how much we would expect to pay?


If your husband is liable to pay NI in the UK then your tax liability probably lies in the UK too. Have a look at the HMRC website for imformation about NI liability.


----------

